# Cleveland Indians are Doing Great!



## Ruthanne

Cleveland is playing Chicago tonight and the score is 10-2 with Cleveland winning at this time-it's the bottom of the 7th inning.  

It's nice to have great teams in Cleveland again!:sentimental:


----------



## Buckeye

YEA!  Go Tribe.  Here in Arizona all I see is the D-Backs, etc.  Cleveland certainly deserves a winner.  Now if we could just do something about the Browns.....

Hoot


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot N Annie said:


> YEA!  Go Tribe.  Here in Arizona all I see is the D-Backs, etc.  Cleveland certainly deserves a winner.  Now if we could just do something about the Browns.....
> 
> Hoot


The Browns won a game already.  Now if they will just keep it up...


----------



## Camper6

I remember the days of Bob Feller.

Opening day.  We skipped school to listen to the opening game on the Armed Forces Radio Network, short wave.

Detroit Tigers versus Cleveland Indians.  Bob Feller versus Hal Newhouser.

Then we would write notes to excuse us from school to each other signed by our ' mothers.'


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> I remember the days of Bob Feller.
> 
> Opening day.  We skipped school to listen to the opening game on the Armed Forces Radio Network, short wave.
> 
> Detroit Tigers versus Cleveland Indians.  Bob Feller versus Hal Newhouser.
> 
> Then we would write notes to excuse us from school to each other signed by our ' mothers.'


Hahahahaha~I recall a few of those notes, too Camper!


----------



## Aunt Bea

http://photos.clevescene.com/41-vin...lpark-league-park/?slide=1&baseball-park-1911


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> http://photos.clevescene.com/41-vin...lpark-league-park/?slide=1&baseball-park-1911


Thank you for the link of the picture of the historical site of the stadium.  It's always nice to take a walk down memory lane!  

Now they use Progressive Field.


----------



## Ruthanne

Wow!  The Cleveland Indians have won 21 games in a row beating the all time record!!  Yay Cleveland!


----------



## Buckeye

Ruthanne said:


> Wow!  The Cleveland Indians have won 21 games in a row beating the all time record!!  Yay Cleveland!



Chief Wahoo (sp?) must be very happy


----------



## Trade

Ruthanne said:


> Wow!  The Cleveland Indians have won 21 games in a row beating the all time record!!  Yay Cleveland!



I haven't followed baseball for a while. 

Does Rocky Colavito still play for them? 

That Dude had a heck of an arm.


----------



## Ruthanne

hoot n annie said:


> chief wahoo (sp?) must be very happy


lol



trade said:


> i haven't followed baseball for a while.
> 
> Does rocky colavito still play for them?
> 
> That dude had a heck of an arm.


lol


----------



## Ruthanne

The Indians won again tonight!  22 games in a row.  Everyone was ecstatic!  Cleveland sports are doing so good now; waiting on the Browns...


----------



## Camper6

The Cleveland Indians can keep the name.  The Supreme Court ruled on it.

22 in a row.  That's fantastic.  When is the next game.  I will have to watch it.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Our Kansas City Royals put an end to the streak last night.  The Royals are in the tank this year, but evidently had enough to break the Indian's streak.

Read an interesting article, today, on the Cleveland pitcher.  When he was playing college ball at UCLA, they started their season 22-0.  Game 23, he pitched and lost.  He pitched great, but his team did not have the bats that day to support him.  Now, when the Indians have won 22 in a row, guess whose turn it is to pitch!!  Yep... This poor kid pitched an excellent game.  Yet, he took the loss in game 23.  Says if he ever has the opportunity again, he will NOT pitch a game 23!!!


----------



## Camper6

When I played baseball, I was a pitcher.  For some reason they expected me to strike everyone one and I always was in a tight game. 

Anyone can pitch with a big lead.  The clutch pitchers are the best and it all comes down to control. Don't walk anyone.


----------



## Trade

I used to love the game when I was a kid. I was a big Brooklyn Dodgers fan. Roy Campanella, Duke Snider, Carl Furillo, Gil Hodges, Pee Wee Reese, Junior Gilliam, Don Newcombe, Sal "the barber" Maglie, Sandy Koufax, they were my heroes. Then came Oct. 9, 1957. A day that will live in infamy. That's the day the Dodgers left Brooklyn. It's been all downhill ever since. Nowadays all you have are a bunch of overpaid, steroid bloated, prima donnas playing the game.


----------



## Ruthanne

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Our Kansas City Royals put an end to the streak last night.  The Royals are in the tank this year, but evidently had enough to break the Indian's streak.
> 
> Read an interesting article, today, on the Cleveland pitcher.  When he was playing college ball at UCLA, they started their season 22-0.  Game 23, he pitched and lost.  He pitched great, but his team did not have the bats that day to support him.  Now, when the Indians have won 22 in a row, guess whose turn it is to pitch!!  Yep... This poor kid pitched an excellent game.  Yet, he took the loss in game 23.  Says if he ever has the opportunity again, he will NOT pitch a game 23!!!


Cleveland has done great haven't they?!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> The Indians won again tonight!  22 games in a row.  Everyone was ecstatic!  Cleveland sports are doing so good now; waiting on the Browns...


Not sure.


----------



## NancyNGA

Trade said:


> I haven't followed baseball for a while.
> 
> Does Rocky Colavito still play for them?
> 
> That Dude had a heck of an arm.



Rocky Colavito was my 7th grade crush.  He's still alive.  Colavito and Herb Score in 2006.  Still good looking. :love_heart:  

Sorry to hijack your thread, Ruthanne. Trade made me do it. LOL!   Go Indians!  I was always an Indians fan.


----------



## Ruthanne

NancyNGA said:


> Rocky Colavito was my 7th grade crush.  He's still alive.  Colavito and Herb Score in 2006.  Still good looking. :love_heart:
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, Ruthanne. Trade made me do it. LOL!   Go Indians!  I was always an Indians fan.


Hi Nancy!


----------



## Ruthanne

Cleveland has won the AL Central Division!!  Will they be in the World Series?  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## oldman

I caught my entire playing time. The best pitcher that I ever caught was a fellow by the name of Bruce Sutter from Lancaster, PA. He did not have the split finger fastball when I caught him, but he could bring it and throw strikes. I was drafted something like 15th in the 23rd round of the major league draft by the Dodgers after a pretty good college career. However, I knew that I was never going to make it to the "show", so I went on with my life. I made the right choice for me.


----------



## oldman

BTW, Ruthanne, I am also an Indians fan. Phillies first, Indians second. I lived in the area when I went to college and also spent many of my summers out there while growing up. I was even there for the famous beer night against the Rangers, I believe. I went to many ball games in an almost empty stadium. Can you imagine 3500 people in a stadium that seated 88,000? I would buy the cheapest ticket and then about the 6th or 7th inning, I could sit wherever I wanted. My uncle owned the largest Buick dealership in Cleveland at the time and he sold a lot of Buicks to a lot of the Indians and Browns players, which I would watch in spring training out at Hiram College. Man, those were the days. 

Truthfully, though, the money that these players make today has kind of ruined the game for me. I only watch the playoffs and W.S. now.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> BTW, Ruthanne, I am also an Indians fan. Phillies first, Indians second. I lived in the area when I went to college and also spent many of my summers out there while growing up. I was even there for the famous beer night against the Rangers, I believe. I went to many ball games in an almost empty stadium. Can you imagine 3500 people in a stadium that seated 88,000? I would buy the cheapest ticket and then about the 6th or 7th inning, I could sit wherever I wanted. My uncle owned the largest Buick dealership in Cleveland at the time and he sold a lot of Buicks to a lot of the Indians and Browns players, which I would watch in spring training out at Hiram College. Man, those were the days.
> 
> Truthfully, though, the money that these players make today has kind of ruined the game for me. I only watch the playoffs and W.S. now.


Thank you oldman for your story.  I, too, have given thought to all the money the players make.  I hope to watch the World Series, too.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Great start for your team ! Dbacks open up against the Dodgers tonight. I know most Indians fans probably want another chance at the Cubs again but I'm hoping the Dbacks end up there instead


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> Great start for your team ! Dbacks open up against the Dodgers tonight. I know most Indians fans probably want another chance at the Cubs again but I'm hoping the Dbacks end up there instead


Okay.


----------



## Buckeye

MarkinPhx said:


> Great start for your team ! Dbacks open up against the Dodgers tonight. I know most Indians fans probably want another chance at the Cubs again but I'm hoping the Dbacks end up there instead



I'll be watching and rooting for D-Backs.  I think I'd like to see a D-Backs/Indians World Series.  Not likely, but a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'll be watching and rooting for D-Backs.  I think I'd like to see a D-Backs/Indians World Series.  Not likely, but a guy can dream, can't he?


Whatever.  What does D-Backs stand for?


----------



## oldman

Diamond(backs) as in rattlesnakes.


----------



## nvtribefan

Hoping the Tribe and the Astros complete sweeps today!    Not looking good for the D-backs.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> Diamond(backs) as in rattlesnakes.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne

nvtribefan said:


> Hoping the Tribe and the Astros complete sweeps today!    Not looking good for the D-backs.


Cool!  I hope the Indians win the World Series!!!!layful:


----------



## oldman

My cousin, who lives in an east side suburb has season's tickets for the Indians, Browns and Cavs. Her and her husband own their own business, so they hand out the tickets to their best clients as a matter of good will. Last year, she told me to pick a game for the W.S. I decided to go for it and picked Game 7. She told me that she guessed that I wouldn't get to see a game. She predicted the Indians would win in six games. I went to game 7. I had a good time, even with the rain delay, but it would have been a lot more fun post game had the Indians won. 

This year, I told her that I was staying home, but if it goes seven, I am going out there and will watch the game at their house with my cousins. If it goes seven games and if by the fifth inning it looks like the Indians will win, I want to drive into the city and watch the celebrations. Hopefully, they won't go nuts and burn cars and loot, like they do in L.A.


----------



## nvtribefan

No ALDS sweeps yesterday.  A real pitchers' duel in NY, though.  Exciting series so far.


----------



## 911

Well, are the Indians going to take the choke?


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> My cousin, who lives in an east side suburb has season's tickets for the Indians, Browns and Cavs. Her and her husband own their own business, so they hand out the tickets to their best clients as a matter of good will. Last year, she told me to pick a game for the W.S. I decided to go for it and picked Game 7. She told me that she guessed that I wouldn't get to see a game. She predicted the Indians would win in six games. I went to game 7. I had a good time, even with the rain delay, but it would have been a lot more fun post game had the Indians won.
> 
> This year, I told her that I was staying home, but if it goes seven, I am going out there and will watch the game at their house with my cousins. If it goes seven games and if by the fifth inning it looks like the Indians will win, I want to drive into the city and watch the celebrations. Hopefully, they won't go nuts and burn cars and loot, like they do in L.A.


I don't think they would burn cars and loot.  When the Cavs won they were really well behaved.


----------



## Ruthanne

911 said:


> Well, are the Indians going to take the choke?


I've never heard that expression..what does it mean?


----------



## Ruthanne

nvtribefan said:


> No ALDS sweeps yesterday.  A real pitchers' duel in NY, though.  Exciting series so far.


yes


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, the Indians will be even better next year!!:sentimental:


----------



## oldman

Ruthanne said:


> I've never heard that expression..what does it mean?



Wikipedia says it best: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choke_(sports)


----------



## oldman

I don't understand the Indians. Last year they were one game away from winning the W.S. with a 3-1 lead. All they had to do was to win one game out of the next three and yet, they couldn't do it. They let the Cubs, of all teams, beat them.

This year, they are up 2-0 in a best out of 5. Again, all they had to do was to win 1 game out of the next 3 and the couldn't do it AND they had *their* best and probably *thee* best pitcher in the A.L on the mound. *This is a team that won 22 consecutive games earlier in the season.*

Now, don't get me wrong, I like Terry Francona and I knew his dad, Tito back in the day. My Uncle sold Buicks to him. Riviera convertibles, if I remember correctly. However, I would have to say that Terry (also nicknamed Tito) has been out-managed the last two seasons during the playoffs. I think this goes without saying. Anytime a manager has leads in a series as he has had and loses, it is a sure sign to many of us former jocks and players that he has been out-managed. Either that or the fix was on. This is just unbelievable.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldman said:


> Wikipedia says it best: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choke_(sports)


Thanks.



oldman said:


> I don't understand the Indians. Last year they were one game away from winning the W.S. with a 3-1 lead. All they had to do was to win one game out of the next three and yet, they couldn't do it. They let the Cubs, of all teams, beat them.
> 
> This year, they are up 2-0 in a best out of 5. Again, all they had to do was to win 1 game out of the next 3 and the couldn't do it AND they had *their* best and probably *thee* best pitcher in the A.L on the mound. *This is a team that won 22 consecutive games earlier in the season.*
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, I like Terry Francona and I knew his dad, Tito back in the day. My Uncle sold Buicks to him. Riviera convertibles, if I remember correctly. However, I would have to say that Terry (also nicknamed Tito) has been out-managed the last two seasons during the playoffs. I think this goes without saying. Anytime a manager has leads in a series as he has had and loses, it is a sure sign to many of us former jocks and players that he has been out-managed. Either that or the fix was on. This is just unbelievable.


It was so disappointing but next year will be here fast...:sentimental:


----------



## nvtribefan

Go Houston and LA!


----------

